# New pond... Lost



## cookswms (May 19, 2009)

Im a contractor thats dug everything there is... Except a pond. I want to put one in my back yard. I have a low, very wet area in the back part of my lawn which is about 200 by 100, so i was thinking of making the pond about 120 by 80 or so... There is a wet area in a nearby field that never drains and is only about a foot or so below the level of my lawn so i know the water table isnt too much lower than my lawn. For the most part all the land around me is top soil and clay. My plan is to dig about 8 feet deep and then use the dirt i pull out to smooth off the sudden drop in my yard right before the wet area and a surface water drain that runs down one side of the property, possibly putting in a tile line to replace the ditch... I plan to use a hitachi 135 excavator and a dozer to smooth it out.

So i have 2 questions, as long as what i just described made sense... Does anyone think this plan will work? and what kind of things do i need to know about planting grass on the bank/ stabalizing it from wash out? as well as chemicals to make it swimmable/ keep algae out?


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

If the water table is that high what about losing a machine in the new pond?


----------



## Jordy3738 (Dec 11, 2008)

Liability and mosquitoes kept us from digging one. Well there were a few thousand dollars that we didn't have to contribute to the cause too.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

First check regs with your state natural resources department, then hope and pray you don't have to go through the Army Corps of Engineers. And your "yard" may already be classified a wetland (a wet area that doesn't necessarily heave to be wet year round, capable of supporting aquatic life) .....


----------

